# Silent Wings 2 vs NB eLoop



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (26. Januar 2013)

Hey,
da meine alten billig Lüfter mir zu laut sind wollte ich nun neue anschaffen.
Meine Wahl fiel dabei auf beQuiets Silent Wings 2 und die eLoop von Noiseblocker. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: Welcher der beiden Lüfter verhält sich leiser bei etwa 60%(so betreib ich derzeit meine Kühler) Leistung?
Welcher ist unter Volllast die bessere Wahl?

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## Coldhardt (26. Januar 2013)

Hmm, generell ist der eLoop etwas leiser denke ich. Allerdings hab ich selber 2 Silentwings PWM und kann sie nicht hören  (Auf wieviel Protzent die laufen weiß ich grad nicht). 
Das Problem der NBs ist halt der Luftdurchsatz 
Ich würde die Be Quiet nehmen :daumen


----------



## Wortakrobat (26. Januar 2013)

Und ich sehe grade das ich vor der selben Fragestellung stehe.... Ob Silent Wings oder eLoops ist Einbaupositionsabhängig wie ich schon in mehreren Posts gelesen hatte. 

Schau mal hier vielleicht reichen die Infos schon


----------



## mcmarky (26. Januar 2013)

Habe beide Lüfter hier: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm und Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2. 

Ich verwende den Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter, der die Luft hinausfördert. Geregelt wird der Lüfter vom Mainboard über Speedfan. Leider ist der eLoop bei 40 ... 50% Lüftereinstellung (ca. 650U/min) lauter als der SW2, es liegt am Motorgeräusch. Fördermenge dürfte bei beiden Lüftern etwa identisch sein. 

Bei voller Drehzahl 100% ist dann der eLoop doch leiser als der SW2, aber dann habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf...


----------



## Wortakrobat (26. Januar 2013)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Habe beide Lüfter hier: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm und Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2.
> 
> Ich verwende den Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter, der die Luft hinausfördert. Geregelt wird der Lüfter vom Mainboard über Speedfan. Leider ist der eLoop bei 40 ... 50% Lüftereinstellung (ca. 650U/min) lauter als der SW2, es liegt am Motorgeräusch. Fördermenge dürfte bei beiden Lüftern etwa identisch sein.
> 
> Bei voller Drehzahl 100% ist dann der eLoop doch leiser als der SW2, aber dann habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf...


 
Genau dieses Problem hielt mich bisher vom Kauf der eLoops ab, denke mal das wird dem Threadersteller ähnlich gehen.... Wobei ein Zwischenzeitliches Geräusch in dieser Preisklasse eigentlich ausgemerzt sein sollte...


----------



## hotfirefox (26. Januar 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Das Problem der NBs ist halt der Luftdurchsatz


 Die Datenblätter sprechen da aber eine andere Sprache, wenn man welche mit gleicher Drehzahl vergleicht.
eLoop 98,7m³/h @1500
SW2 85,8m³7h @1500


----------



## Coldhardt (26. Januar 2013)

hotfirefox schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datenblätter sprechen da aber eine andere Sprache, wenn man welche mit gleicher Drehzahl vergleicht.
> eLoop 98,7m³/h @1500
> SW2 85,8m³7h @1500



Uups, Sorry 
Dann lag ich falsch


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (27. Januar 2013)

Eine Frage zu den Silent Wings 2, welche ich wahrscheinlich kaufen werde, da sie leise sind und der Luftdurchsatz mir dicke reicht 
Wollte ihn wahrscheinlich an die Rückseite hängen, vorne arbeitet ein Noctua NF-P12.
Eine Frage noch: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der normalen und der PWM-Version?
Was sind Vor- und Nachteile von PWM?

Gruß,
Like A Sir


----------



## Adi1 (27. Januar 2013)

Hier kannst Du mal nachlesen Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss.


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2013)

Mit 1500rpm ist keiner von den beiden Lüftern wirklich leise.
Wenn du die Lüfter eh gedrosselt betreiben willst, würdest du auch einen günstigeren Lüfter nicht hören.
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jarafi (27. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich würde für Gehäuselüfter nicht über 1300 U/min gehen.
800 reichen meistens auch für einen leichten Luftstrom der angemessen kühlt.

Grüße


----------



## Hamsteln (11. April 2013)

Hi,

ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal aufgreifen. Ich möchte für meinen GroßClockner einen neuen CPU Kühler haben, da der alte jetzt langsam laut wird, weil wahrscheinlich das Lager am Ende ist.
Jetzt steh ich auch vor der Frage, ob ich den Silent Wings 2 PWM nehme oder einen eLoop. Hatte heute kurz die Möglichkeit, den eLoop B12-1 an ein Board zu stecken und Probe zu hören. Das Ding war gar nicht wahrzunehmen (ich musste schon auf 10cm ran um da was zu hören), jedoch wurde aus meiner Sicht auch kaum Luft bewegt. Der eLoop B12-2 und der Silentwings sind ja von den Werten fast identisch. Welcher ist denn jetzt besser geeignet als CPU Lüfter? Ich hätte gerne einen guten Kompromiss aus Kühlung und Lautheit. Als CPU kommt ein i7-3770 (nicht übertaktet) zum Einsatz.

Grüße
Sebi


----------



## Cyrus10000 (12. April 2013)

Also ich würde einen bequiet Lüfter immer vorziehen die eloop haben störende Geräusche.  Ich habe die silent wings 2 auf meinem silver arrow und große unterschiede konnte ich nicht verzeichnen außer das es sehr ruhig ist.


----------



## S!lent dob (12. April 2013)

Da beide extrem bei einander liegen:

Möglichkeit 1: Ich würd den Preis und die persönliche vorliebe bei der Optik entscheiden lassen entscheiden lassen.

Möglichkeit 2: Auch wenn der EKL schon in die Jahre gekommen ist hat er sicherlich keine Probleme mit dem i7. Ob dieser nun 45° oder 46° ist Wurst, solange die Kühlung nicht höhrbar ist. Wenn deine Restlichen Komponenten auch "Silent" sind, würd ich den BQ nehmen. Wenn die Radau machen den Eloop. Speziel die Graka ist in 9 von 10 Fällen lauter wie einer der beiden Lüfter.


----------



## derredbaron (12. April 2013)

Beides sehr gute Lüfter. Bei den eloops würde ich aber eher zu der PWM-Variante B12-PS als Lüfter für den CPU-Kühler greifen.


----------



## Hamsteln (12. April 2013)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Da beide extrem bei einander liegen:
> 
> Möglichkeit 1: Ich würd den Preis und die persönliche vorliebe bei der Optik entscheiden lassen.
> 
> Möglichkeit 2: Auch wenn der EKL schon in die Jahre gekommen ist hat er sicherlich keine Probleme mit dem i7. Ob dieser nun 45° oder 46° ist Wurst, solange die Kühlung nicht höhrbar ist. Wenn deine Restlichen Komponenten auch "Silent" sind, würd ich den BQ nehmen. Wenn die Radau machen den Eloop. Speziel die Graka ist in 9 von 10 Fällen lauter wie einer der beiden Lüfter.



zu 1. Optik ist mir nicht wichtig.
zu 2. Der EKL hat aber wohl (bald) nen Lagerschaden, da er erheblich lauter geworden ist und "schleift". Und wenn ich mir nen neuen Lüfter hole dachte ich mir, hol ich mir direkt was besseres. Preislich leigen ja beide auch nah beieinander.
Die Graka ist ne Asus GTX570 Direct CU 2, also super leise (aus meiner Sicht) 
Dass der eLoop, den ich testen konnte Geräusche macht hab ich nicht bemerkt, jedoch kann es beim B12-2 ja anders sein?!
Ich bestell einfach mal beide und teste. Wenn einer laut ist wird er runtergeregelt und als Gehäuselüfter missbraucht


----------



## Mcool (12. April 2013)

Habe die Silentwings 2 in meinem Gehäuse eingebaut, kann sie wirklich nur empfehlen, absolut leise ^^


----------



## MrGarrack (16. April 2013)

Also erstmal vergesst einfach die Angaben bei Alternate oder sonst wo, wo steht 76m³/h das bringt so viel wie ein  abgeschaltetes Virenprogramm, naemlich erstmal garnix.. Bei Lueftern kommt es eben nicht nur auf den Luftdurchsatz  sondern auch eben auf den dabei herrschenden Gegendruck an. Wenn ein Luefter bei 0 Pa 100m³/h aber bei 60 Pa nur noch 20m³/h besitzt koennt ihr das Ding in die Tonne treten. Deswegen rate ich dazu, sich die Datenblaetter bei den Herstellern anzusehen. Bei den eLoops weiss ich aus Erfahrung dass die Voerderleistung extrem hoch ist aber eben nur unter der Vorraussetzung des nicht vorhandenen Gegendrucks,natuerlich in Relation zu Drehzahl.Liegt aber auch nur ein Gegendruck von 60Pa vor sinkt die Voerderleistung bei allen eLoops von 10-20m³/h.Das Phenomen das man den eLoop also vorallem den B12-1 und B12-2 nicht spuehrt wenn man seine Hand davor haelt ligt einfach daran dass diese kaum Druck erzeugen. Bei den beQuits kann ich es  nicht beurteilen, da ich nie einen besaß. Vielleicht noch so als Anmerkung wenn ihr bei einem B12-1 oder B12-2 das Lager hoert, ist er kaputt oder die Spannung wird nicht gleichmaeßig aufrecht erhalten. Das einzige was man bei denen hoert sind Luftverwirbelungen (zu den anderen Modellen kann ich nix sagen da ich die noch nie in Betrieb hatte).

Um jetzt aber mal aufs Thema zurueck zu kommen, welchen Luefter du nimmst, haengt von den aeußeren Umstaenden ab. Richtung der Luft (Gesammter Flow des Gehaeuses), Umgebungstemp. , Abstand der Lamellen des Luefters untereinander, also im Prinzip der Gegendruck und die  Luftfeuchtigkeit (leider gibt es da von den Herstellern keine Angaben).Deswegn kann  ich dir nicht so recht sagen, zu welchem Luefter du greifen solltest, wenn ich muesste wuerde  ich einen B12-2 oder hoeher empfehlen, da, fuer den B12-1 die Flaeche zu klein ist, um ihn hier als CPU-Luefter zu nehmen. Fals du jedoch vorhast den kompletten Kuehler auszutauchen und du zu einem Genisis oder ewas vergleichbarem greifst kannst diesen auch mit B12-1sern bestuecken.Frage ist halt was willst du ausgeben?
So falls sich jetzt so mancheiner fragt warum ich den eLoop empfehle obwohl der SW 2  besser ist, kann ja sein, weiss ich ja nicht, hatte noch nie einen in der Hand, kann ich nur sagen, wenn eine Firma die Luefer herstellt nicht mal eine Tabelle mit den Pascalwerten anfertigt lass ich die Finger davon, da mir diese Informationen eben fehlen.Desweiteren zeugt es von entweder Inkompetenz oder einer herablassenden Haltung den Kunden gegenueber.Fals jemand die TAbellen auf ihrere Seite entdecken sollte soll dieser mir doch bitte den Link schicken und deweiteren nehm ich alles zurueck und behaupte das Gegenteil.
MfG MrGarrack


----------

